# RCI online booking coming to DVCMember.com



## slum808 (Nov 1, 2012)

> RCI online booking coming to DVCMember.com
> 
> A new RCI online booking tool will be available beginning on November 6th. Members can book reservations for all RCI weekly and nightly stays, and even submit wait-list requests.
> 
> ...



Normally not a good value to use DVC points to exchange, but can be an option if you missed your banking window due to a cancellation.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Nov 2, 2012)

slum808 said:


> Normally not a good value to use DVC points to exchange, but can be an option if you missed your banking window due to a cancellation.



Correct, but DVC letting it's members "do it themselves", guess they figured out we could handle it after getting online booking for our DVC points.


----------

